# Cheap prop remote



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

If anyone is looking for a inexpensive remote trigger, my True Value Hardware in San Diego has a 3 outlet indoor/outdoor power hub with a wireless remote for $7.99. Looks like a Christmas item on sale. A quick, cheap way to trigger your props.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I picked up a few of these at Target. Also on a Christmas sale. They sell indoor types and outdoor types. Check the ratings.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

That's a good price at True Value. Does the remote activate each of the three power outlets individually or as a group? I've seen both types. I got something like it (or maybe the exact same thing) at Target that activates the three power outlet receivers individually. Westinghouse makes it. The same remote also supports four channels, which means one remote could be switched between channels (a sliding selector switch on the back of the remote and the power outlet receivers), and individually operate up to 12 power outlet receivers. I tried it and it works. Target is currently selling this type for about $14 on closeout in their Christmas department. I thought it would be handy for activating some props in a less predicable way, and other props not at all when really little ToTs came by.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

This one triggers all 3 of the outlets as a group. It is an outdoor unit with weatherproof covers and has assorted channels to allow you to use more than one hub without interference. I bought 4 of them but have not yet tried them out at the same time.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Halstaff, if it has multiple channels then it sounds like it should allow you to individually switch between the power outlet receivers with just one remote, if you should choose to do so. Just set each power outlet receiver to a different channel setting. That's a nice option, so you don't have to carry multiple remotes. And you could have more than one person, each with a remote, be able to activate (or deactivate) any of the props powered from the power outlet receivers. 

I'm like you, couldn't pass up on a cheap remote trigger like this.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I wanted to clarify the assorted channels feature of the remote. Each remote has its own channel but they are not selectable. You can pick out units that use different channels. All four of the units I picked up are different channels. Doubt I will use them all at once so probably not to much of an issue carrying a couple of remotes.


----------

